# European Reviews January 2006



## Keitht (Jan 8, 2006)

Club Marbella, Spain 

Review by Doris Quintanilla-Ng


----------



## Keitht (Jan 10, 2006)

*Resort photographs - RCI3713 & RCI2029*

Pictures of MONDI-Holiday Oberstaufen, Germany 

Pictures of MONDI-Holiday Bellevue, Austria 

Photos by Sylvia Crothers


----------



## teachingmyown (Jan 21, 2006)

What beautiful pictures!!!  I want to go there!!!


----------



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2006)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain 

Review by Kirk Sharpley


----------



## JeffV (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. It has been a long time since we were in Bad Gastein but the pictures brought back good memories. We stayed in a gasthaus and our balcony looked right up the lift. Lovely part of the world.


			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> Pictures of MONDI-Holiday Oberstaufen, Germany
> 
> Pictures of MONDI-Holiday Bellevue, Austria
> 
> Photos by Sylvia Crothers


----------



## Keitht (Jan 30, 2006)

The Edinburgh Residence,  Scotland

Review by Jean Walker 

Seasons at Laugharne Park, Wales 

Review by Bruce E Bailey


----------

